# Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005



## oh-nemo (1. Juli 2005)

Ja ganz genau #6
Wo sind die Nachtschwärmer ?


----------



## gerstmichel (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Moin, ich wollte heute Nacht ma los. So um 03.00h bis ??.??h. Wohl so Richtung Weissenhaus.

Lohnt das wohl oder hat jemand 'nen anderen Tipp?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Klar !!
Komm gegen abend nach Dazendorf.  :m


----------



## gerstmichel (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Wieso Abends? Nicht Nachts? Ich denke Nachts soll es besser sein?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ich wollte heute Nacht ma los. So um 03.00h bis ??.??h. Wohl so Richtung Weissenhaus.
> 
> Lohnt das wohl oder hat jemand 'nen anderen Tipp?




Wenn  ich:

a. nicht meinen Schlaf bräuchte
 und
b. ich Morgen nicht zum Boardietreffen wollte, würde ich dich glatt begleiten.

Die Dänen schwören ja auf die (sehr) frühe Morgenstunde.

Ich wünsche dir eine oder mehrere dicke Trutten.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## gerstmichel (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Tja, Streamer hinter Sbirolino. 

So um 0:00h stand ich im Wasser, die Sonne war schon unter gegangen,aber so richtig dunkel wollte es irgendwie nicht werden.

Ich habe mir extra noch einen schwimmenden Sbiro und einen schwarzen Streamer gekauft.

Voller Tatendrang war ich also hier angekommen und stand nun hier, windgeschützt etwas mehr als knietief im Wasser.

Ruhig war es. Kein Windgeräusch, leichtes plätschern der Wellen auf den Kies. Ausholen, werfen, warten, "plump".

Langsam einholen! Schön langsam. Zwischendurch mal stoppen. Wieder anziehen. Die Geschwindigkeit variieren. Ja so muss es klappen.

Wieder auswerfen, warten, "plump"...

So geht es Minute um Minute, Stunde um Stunde. Der rötlich blaue Schleiher, da hinten am Horrizont, wandert langsam von West nach Ost. Wie war das damals, in der Schule?
Im Osten geht die Sonne auf, im Süden hält sie ihren Mittagslauf, im Westen wird sie unter gehn, im Norden ist sie nie zu sehen. Naja, knapp. Noch ein stückchen und man könnte sie auch im Norden sehen.

Es wird wieder heller. 

Wieder auswerfen, warten, "plump"..."Platsch".

Hä?! Was war das? Ich sehe noch die Ringe auf dem Wasser. Ein wenig schneller einholen. So, wo war das? Ach ja, da. Leicht überwerfen. Und dann ganz langsam da drüber... nichts. Nochmal.

Wieder nichts.

Wieder auswerfen, warten, "plump"...

So geht es weiter. Eine weitere halbe Stunde. Es ist wieder ein wenig heller geworden.

"Platsch" - Diesmal auf der anderen Seite, und ic habe etwas gesehen, im Augenwinkel, es war nicht eben klein...

Auswerfen, die Stelle überwerfen und dann konzentriert einholen. Nichts.

Nochmal. Nichts.

Nichts war es. Um 4:15h fällt mein Streamer ab. Einfach so, als hätte er keine Lust mehr. Ich bin müde.

Ich war erfolglos, aber schön war es. Und irgendwann, wenn ich genug geübt habe, dann fang ich auch eine schöne Meerforelle. Und ich werden darüber berichten und mit stolz ein Foto präsentieren. Wartet nur ab...


----------



## Angelmann (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

...einfach nur schön geschrieben. #6  Bitte mehr davon #h


----------



## Broder (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Streamer hinter Sbirolino.
> 
> So um 0:00h stand ich im Wasser, die Sonne war schon unter gegangen,aber so richtig dunkel wollte es irgendwie nicht werden.
> 
> ...



und dann 4h später das hier geschrieben - respekt - gleich danach zur Arbeit?
naja ich bin heute auch erst um 2:22 entgültig ins Bett und 8:30 wieder raus mach dann doch 6 h gepennt - geht gerade noch, es gibt ja Kaffee und das WE war ja auch recht erholsam - bei mir tat sich auchnichts außer ein Horni als ich dann von Wobbler auf Binker gewechselt bin war SA von 21:00 bis 23:30 h angeln - und dann gen Bett gewandert -
Du weißt ja garnicht welche Dramen sich Unterwasser abgespielt haben 22 Nachläufer die allesamt von WERWOLFSEEHUNDEN gefressen wurden vermute ich mal 
 :q

Ich meine - 

Ostsee ist wie ausgestorben außer Horni und Meeräsche also reine Warmwasserfische tut sich nichts  #c lohnt sich erst wieder im Herbst  :m
man kann da auch anderer Meinung sein - ich gehe mal tauchen demnächst Wasser ist ja schön warm - mal sehen obs Fische da unten gibt und wo - werde dann mal berichten  |wavey:


----------



## Tobsn (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*



> mal sehen obs Fische da unten gibt und wo


 
Und wenn Du welch triffst, lade sie doch gleich mal zum Kaffee ein...


----------



## gerstmichel (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> und dann 4h später das hier geschrieben - respekt - gleich danach zur Arbeit?


 
Ich hätte erwähnen müssen, wann ich los war... mea culpa.#q 

Am Freitag, 01.07.bzw. es war ja schon Samstag der 02.07.

Aber um 7:30h war ich dann trotzdem schon auf, um dann zusammen mit Hornhechteutin zur Eröffnung des neuen Angelladens hier in Lübeck zu fahren. :m 

Ja und an Schlaf war nicht zu denken, ich hab nämlich Kinder ...#c


----------



## Broder (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

@Tobsn Ja ich werde die Biester mit Kaffe vollpumpen damit ihr sie des Nachts abgreifen könnt .

Wie ist der neue Laden ? lohnt sich nen Ausflug-Abstecher nach Lübeck und wie wo heißt der Laden  #h


----------



## steve71 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Moinsen.

ich war am Wochenende in Dänemark mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs:

Gegen 22 Uhr angekommen, fand ich sehr ruhiges Wasser vor; eine mäßige Strömung von Links nach rechts und hin und wieder stiegen Fische auf. Ich fing mit einer schwarzen Zigarrenfliege an zu fischen, doch es passierte zunächst nichts. Nach einer halben Stunde wechselte ich auf schwarzen Wooly Bugger #6 und weitere 15 Minuten später bekam ich einen ungestümen Biß! Nach einigen wilden Fluchten konte ich eine schöne  50er Forelle keschern! *freu* Dann passierte eine ganze Weile nichts mehr. Hier und da hörte ich noch Fische an der Oberfläche fressen aber es gab keine Bisse. Gegen 0:30 bekam ich noch eine Forelle an den Haken die aber etwas kleiner war. 1:30  
beendete ich höchst zufrieden den Abend. Forellen im Juli sind auch was feines!

Gruß Steve


----------



## ducati (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Hört sich gut an,wo warst Du denn in D.K unterwegs?
Gruß boris


----------



## gerstmichel (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Petri zu den Fischen !! Dann ist es also keine Sage...

@Broder: Frag doch nicht so was!? Wie der Laden heißt? Er ist in der Moislingerstr. Direkt am Anfang aus Richtung Moislingen kommend links eine kleine Strasse rein.

Ob sich das lohnt? Das entscheide selbst.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## steve71 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

@ducati: ich war auf Alsen... genauer geht´s leider nicht. Sorry


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

@ Ducati - Ich denke du bist unser mega Danemark Freak .So hast du mir doch mal die Taschen voll gehauen . Was du da so für große Fische fängst und was für ein toller du doch bist !!


Da brauchst du doch keine Tips von anderen !!! 



MfG Maik


----------



## ducati (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

@AudiGott1984 ich glaube Du bist mit Deinem Beitrag im falschen Forum gelandet.
www.*therapie*.de/


----------



## AudiGott1984 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Ne ich glaub du bist hier falsch ! Machst den großen MefoGott und versuchst dir dann hier Infos zu erschleichen ! 

Du solltest dich mal bei www.dasAngel1x1.de oder Angeln für Anfänger umkucken ! 

Bist wohl so eine Pfeife der kaum Fische fängt und deswegen immer andere ausfragt !!

Du großer SAGE Künstler der nur in DK angelt ! Dann bleib auch da du Mefö Killer !



MfG Maik


----------



## havkat (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

@AudiGott

Nimm den Fuß vom Gas, okay?

Dein letztes Posting ist beleidigend.

Hast zwei Alternativen.

1. Entschuldigung (Mehr als angebracht)

2. Verwarnung

Alles klar soweit?


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

@Ducati #h
Leudde gibts #d naja :q
Als is ne Insel.Also geht da eigentlich immer irgendwo was 
Tiefes Wasser erreicht man z.B. am Ende von Kaegnes
Oder hier :m kommst Du locker in 10 m tiefes Nass.


----------



## Broder (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*



			
				ducati schrieb:
			
		

> @AudiGott1984 ich glaube Du bist mit Deinem Beitrag im falschen Forum gelandet.
> www.*therapie*.de/



AudiGott - lass Dich nicht auf das Nivau runterziehen es gibt soviele Spinner die nichts Fangen und ne große Klappe haben 
 |wavey:  #c  |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Ich muss deinen Beitrag nicht verstehen Broder?  |kopfkrat 


Es geht hier um eine Verwarnung und sinnfreie Kurzpostings zu der Sache sind deinerseits nicht ganz angebracht. Lass mal bitte gut sein.


----------



## Kurzer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Moin Jungs,

was ist denn nu mit den Mefos im Juli? Wird gefangen oder nicht?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## AudiGott1984 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Gut dann muß ich mich bei Großmeister DUCATI entschuldigen !!


Wenn ihn jemand mal treffen würde wüßtet ihr was ich meine !

Danke @ Broder !!!!!


Hier im Board wird auch nichts toleriert !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

@ Audigott
Persönliche Angriffe kannst du außerhalb des Boardes machen. Da interessiert das nicht für´s AB. Hier kannst du wenigstens die Netiquette einhalten.

Das AB ist nicht deine Plattform um Dinge zu verbreiten die du meinst und glaubst über andere Menschen zu wissen. Niemand hier möchte offtopic persönliche Streits lesen. Davon haben wir Privat doch schon zu genüge.

Ein Einsehen kann ich nicht in deiner "Entschuldigung" lesen. Deine erste Verwarnung ist hiermit erteilt.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin eine schöne und stressfreie Zeit im AB.

Gruß
Tim
Moderator BB


----------



## AudiGott1984 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Danke für die erste Verwarnung !:m  Ich hab mich entschuldigt und bekomme trotzdem ne Verwarnung sehe ich nicht ganz ein .Mit welcher Begründung bekomme ich jetzt die Verwarnung @ Truttafriend ??

Soll ich auf Knien rutschen weil ich was gesagt habe was anderen nicht passt !

Anscheindend wird hier so ziemliches alles bestraft !!!!! #q 


MfG Maik


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die erste Verwarnung !:m  Ich hab mich entschuldigt und bekomme trotzdem ne Verwarnung sehe ich nicht ganz ein .Mit welcher Begründung bekomme ich jetzt die Verwarnung @ Truttafriend ??
> 
> Soll ich auf Knien rutschen weil ich was gesagt habe was anderen nicht passt !
> 
> ...



Hallo Maik!

Sofern Du nicht eine weitere Verwarnung riskieren willst, so solltest Du es besser dabei bewenden lassen. Wenn Du unmittelbar nach Deiner Entschuldigung erklärst, daß Du kein Verständnis dafür aufbringst, so kann man wohl kaum von einer ernst gemeinten Entschuldigung sprechen! 
Im Übrigen ist auch das zitierte Posting, indem Du Dich für die Verwarnung bedankst äußerst provokant. Was versprichst Du Dir davon?
Also, zurück zum Thema ANGELN! 
Danke fürs Verständnis!


----------



## AudiGott1984 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Ich habe nur gesagt das ich mich entschuldigt habe ! Jetzt aber nicht verstehe warum ich ne Verwarnung bekomme !


Ich verstehe nur nicht was ich hätte machen müssen um keine zu bekommen ,um mehr geht es mir nicht !!


MfG maik


----------



## theactor (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

HI,

okay - dann nochmal klarer:



> Gut dann muß ich mich bei Großmeister DUCATI entschuldigen !!


 
Das ist per se keine Entschuldigung sondern eine Ankündigung einer solchen.


> Wenn ihn jemand mal treffen würde wüßtet ihr was ich meine !


Und dieser Satz hintendran relativiert es doch noch weiter. 

Lass es doch einfach gut sein - eine Verwarnung allein tut noch nicht weh.
Ich kenne Ducati nicht - viele andere auch nicht - und dann liest sich Dein Posting einfach tatsächlich wie ein aus der Luft gegriffener Angriff, den man nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Sei's drum - Mefo im Juli?
Noch nie eine im Juli gefangen was einfach daran liegt, dass ich es noch nie probiert habe - dazu ist hier vor Ort fischmäßig auch gerade zu viel "im Angebot"  |wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Irgendwie alles ziemlich nervös hier....
Liegts daran, dass der Tread heißt "aktuellen Meerforellenfänge im..." und hier nach dem 30. Posting bereits der Fang einer einzigen Meefo dokumentiert wurde??

Ansonsten sollte man gegenseitige Meinungen schon zulassen, persönliche Angriffe aber unterbinden.


----------



## dacor (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

ich habe mich schon gefreut, 2 seiten schon bei "aktuelle meefofänge im juli". dann kann ich ja auch mla wieder losgehen. aber neeeeeee...... irgendwelche streithammel müssen ihr persönlichen konflikte hier austragen. an den strand werde ich trotzdem gehe, sobald ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Thorbi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

@dacor

Finde ich genauso arm! Die Leute sollen mal lieber angeln gehn... #h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Mefofänge Juli 2005*

Hi Lüd |wavey: 
ICH WAR NUN 3 WOCHEN IN DER NÄHE VON HEILIGENHAFEN UND WAR EIN PAAR MAL LOS MIT DER SPINNRUTE  
ABER FISCH;+ :c 

LEIDER NIX GEWESEN;IS EINFACH ZU WARM DENK ICH MAL#c 
BLEIBE ABER AM BALL UND NÄCHSTES WE GEHTS WIEDER INS WASSER#6


----------

